# Faint dots on the page and highlighting message - Very Annoying! Help!!



## Jill1989 (Feb 4, 2010)

Some has been happening with the past few books I have read and now it is really starting to bother me.  I will turn the page and suddenly you can see faint dots under the words and the prompt on the bottom of the page says: "Press back arrow (symbol not the word) to show number of highlights".  It seems totally random and I can read many pages without the faint dots then boom, it is there again.  Very annoying.  Any ideas?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Go to Home>Menu>Settings and turn off the popular highlights feature.

It does get a bit annoying and I don't know why Amazon thought this was a good idea.


----------



## Jill1989 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you so much!  Now I can go back to reading without getting annoyed by those silly dots!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It does get a bit annoying and I don't know why Amazon thought this was a good idea.


One does wonder... I'd be curious to know how many people are using the feature... I think I'll start a poll, unless there already is one.

Betsy


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I wondered where those came from- so glad you know what's going on Luv. Praying for you and your family. 

Lynn L


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One does wonder... I'd be curious to know how many people are using the feature... I think I'll start a poll, unless there already is one.
> 
> Betsy


I think there was one, at least there was a topic on it, don't remember if there was a poll. I use it, I find it interesting to see what other people have gone to the trouble of highlighting. The only thing I don't like is the message that shows up at the bottom - it blocks the progress bar and stuff. Is there any way to just turn off the message but not the popular highlights?


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad to have found this response. Despite reading several books on the Kindle, I've just run into this problem with the last book. Is this a new feature or something that's been around a while?

Would anyone here voluntarily buy used books with highlighting


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

brainstorm said:


> Glad to have found this response. Despite reading several books on the Kindle, I've just run into this problem with the last book. Is this a new feature or something that's been around a while?


It's been around at least since the K3 was released, I don't know about before that.



> Would anyone here voluntarily buy used books with highlighting


A paper book? No, but that's permanent and only reflects one person's thoughts. I never highlighted non-academic books before but now that I have a Kindle, I do. It's a different world, not really comparable.


----------



## hhanover (Nov 5, 2010)

Aha!  I just posted an inquiry about why my new books come already underlined and now I know.  I really don't care about which passages others find interesting enough to underline, so I'll just shut them off.  For a moment there I thought I was getting used ebooks.  That was a joke.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's new with the Kindle 3. To get more info on Popular Highlighting, see Chapter 3 of the User's Guide.   

Mike


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Go to Home>Menu>Settings and turn off the popular highlights feature.
> 
> It does get a bit annoying and I don't know why Amazon thought this was a good idea.


THANKS. I had remembered this TIP but could not find how to do it on my k3 last night while reading in bed. I just came back and I see it has to be done all the way back at the home screen/settings menu, and not while actually reading the book. I kept checking the menu (from book mode) and, of course, could not turn of the highlighting.


----------

